# Where's the New Owner Groups Big Announcement - Press Release - Roll Out, etc.



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Where's the Big Announcement from the New Owners- Press Release - Roll Out, etc.*

Anyone have any news on ABG's new partnership besides what was printed a couple of months ago? David, you mentioned that some exciting things were going on at Merlin and ABG a few months ago. Did we miss the press release?


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

I can't give you any details, but just think about the moon. 



Herbert

www.GuerrillaCommunication.com


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

Let's see...
1) A new weightless bike defying gravity and can take on the Grand Canyons.
2) A new bike made of cheese and only sold in Wisconsin
3) Astronauts taking Merlins to the moon and NASA hosting "Tour de Moonscape"
4) Custom design by the man in the moon. (Replacing Tom...Oh NO!!!)


I give up, what?

(Finally, please don't offer me a job in marketing. The silence coming out of that department is deafening.)


----------



## Mattbikeboy (Feb 18, 2004)

HerbertK said:


> I can't give you any details, but just think about the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, all Litespeed owners get a free trip on the first Commercial Moon Launch! Yessss!


mbb


----------



## chirochris (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, that is why it taken two and half months to fix my 06 Siena frame, they are building a Ti space craft for NASA instead fixing my frame. Before LS departs for the moon I want my frame back. At ninty days I seeking legal advise. Hope LS designs a space ship that is stronger than their bicycle frames.........


----------

